# A Bowl I Turned From One Of My Blanks



## wayneryan65 (Jan 18, 2014)

This blank was 4" x 4" x 3 1/2" and was cast with Red/Teal Alumilite and Stabilized Spalted Maple burl. Micro mesh and friction polish finish. Loved how it turned out. The photo that looke like ist on fire is with a light shining into the bowl.

Reactions: Like 12 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 18, 2014)

That's pretty.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 18, 2014)

Did you use a mold to reduce the amount of 'resin' you needed to use?

Awesome piece!! I have a tough time getting Alumilite to 'polish up' consistently.....you seem to have it down pat though!!


Scott (my dog is always hungry) B


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 18, 2014)

Awesome Wayne! Yea, what Scott said, tell us your technique....


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 18, 2014)

Love the fiery look !!! Pretty piece !!!


Awesome piece!! I have a tough time getting Alumilite to 'polish up' consistently.....you seem to have it down pat though!!
Scott,
I have found that wet sanding thru all the micro mesh on alumilite works very well for a good shine .


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 18, 2014)

That is a real sharp looking bowl.  Great job Wayne.

Ray


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2014)

Cool combo between the wood and resin!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow - I love that red resin. It does look like flame. Terrific piece.


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone...My technique for the finish is sand to a 1000 grit then wet sand micromesh and apply beeswax and polish with buffing wheel. little bit of extra work but the look is well worth it. I do use a mold for the pour but no insert to reduce the amount of resin based on most of the time the bottom or the side of the bowl is the resin. Hope this helps and thanks for all the comments


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 25, 2014)

Do you do custom casting? I'm interested in some if so


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jan 25, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Do you do custom casting? I'm interested in some if so


 Yes I do but, at the moment I am swamped with pen blank and knife block orders which are consuming all of my time. I will be in touch when I cast some more


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jan 28, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Do you do custom casting? I'm interested in some if so


 I will do custom stuff when time permits. I am swamped right now with Woodcraft orders and as soon as I get those filled I will be available for anything you need


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 28, 2014)

wayneryan65 said:


> I will do custom stuff when time permits. I am swamped right now with Woodcraft orders and as soon as I get those filled I will be available for anything you need


Awesome thank you


----------



## BarbS (Jan 28, 2014)

What a fantastic piece. I like the shape, too, to show it off well. Nicely done!


----------

